# Low pH plants?



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Low pH Plants*

Hello Aqua...

Plants and fish prefer opposites when it comes to acidic or basic tank water. Plants like a lower pH (acidic). That's why you want to use a lot of aquatic plants when you cycle your tank. They use the nitrogens produced by the fish for their food.

Fish prefer a higher pH (basic). Most aquarium fish will do well in water with a pH of 6 to 8.5, as long as the level is constant. The vast majority of aquarium fish will adapt to the vast majority of public water supplies. So, pH really isn't important as long as you don't keep rare fish.

You can use commercial chemicals to change the pH, but that's risky because it's difficult to maintain a specific level. It's best to just treat the water for ammonia, chlorine and chloramine and let the fish and plants do their job of adaptation. They've been doing it for a long time.

Just a couple of thoughts.

B


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

spiketails? A quick goolge came up with hits showing a broader range (big surprise)
Information :
Main reference:Kottelat, M., A.J. Whitten, S.N. Kartikasari and S. Wirjoatmodjo. 1993. (Ref. 7050)
Size / Weight / Age:	Max length : 4.0 cm TL male/unsexed; (Ref. 2060)
Environment:	Benthopelagic; freshwater; pH range: 6.5 - 7.2; dH range: ? - 15
Climate / Range:	Tropical; 21°C - 28°C (Ref. 2060)
Distribution:	Asia: southeast Borneo.
http://www.searchfish.org/fish/26077/parosphromenus-filamentosus/

This site appears to be valid info. ref. Vierke 1981
"no special care"
http://www.parosphromenus-project.org/en/filamentosus.html 

(very cool looking fish)


----------



## Aquafisious (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes, it's more common name is the filament licorice gourami. Info of them can be found in above link.

I plan on breeding these for first time so for my first I will try between 5-6 Ph. I have also read that they breed lower than 5, and some lower than 4. So I am just looking for plants that don't grow too talk and thrive in an environment with a lower Ph. Right now I have java most but would like others suggestions. Also what are some good float plants that isn't as prolific as duckweed!?


----------

